# Footjoy HydroKnit 1/4 Zip Top



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2020)

Purchased one of these after Christmas from HotGolf for £111.20, the cheapest price I could find on the web.

I went for the Sapphire and Geranium version in XL.

Straight out the package the HydroKnit was soft to the touch and looked to be the highest quality workmanship on the seams and zips.
Worn for the 1st time today on the course and I’m absolutely delighted, the weather was clear blue skies, sunny but only 10’c with winds around 15-16mph gusting to 25mph
Under the HydroKnit I was wearing a base layer, long sleeved polo and a thin mid layer top.

As above it was a lovely winter’s day but cold, especially when you added in the wind chill, the HydroKnit performed superbly, never felt the wind through the top, it was the perfect top for the weather, maintaing core temperature throughout the round.

The fit was excellent, quiet material, plenty of room and no restrictions playing full shots, the added pieced wasteband at the back helps maintain shape and prevents the HydroKnit “riding up” and the velcro cuffs are strong and secure.

If it performs this well in the rain then it’ll be the ideal top for winter golf.

The only issue I have is finding one word to describe it, Footjoy use the phrase “A brand new style of waterproof jacket” going on to say “HydroKnit marries the attributes of a conventional woven waterproof jacket, with the comfort, stretch and soft feel of a knit garment”

It certainly doesn’t feel like a waterproof, far lighter and softer than some I’ve owned, yet it a feels a lot better than a just a windproof.

Anyone looking for a new outer layer that’s more than just a waterproof or a windproof would do no themselves no harm by seriously considering the HydroKnit.

RRP is still £180.00, but as I found, it’s available for a lot less if you’re prepared to shop around.

Will provide an update as the winter goes, hopefully the waterproof test will be a long way off though!


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2020)

My brother got one.  I tried it on and it does feel nice.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			My brother got one.  I tried it on and it does feel nice.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly mate, accepting I’ve only worn it once, very very impressed, don’t normally get carried away by clothing so long as they do their job.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Honestly mate, accepting I’ve only worn it once, very very impressed, don’t normally get carried away by clothing so long as they do their job.
		
Click to expand...


I like it but probably wont ever buy one as i like to have my arms free as much as possible. Gilets all the way for me. 

When it rains I put a glove on and put my brolly up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I like it but probably wont ever buy one as i like to have my arms free as much as possible. Gilets all the way for me.

When it rains I put a glove on and put my brolly up.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll give it a try over my thin GG Gilet and let you know, certainly no issues of feeling restricted with full swings.


----------



## Curls (Jan 6, 2020)

Reviews say the neck material is a bit stiff and not comfortable to swing with the neck zipped up, what do you think?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2020)

I was given one for Xmas - worn it once , lovely , felt just like wearing their mid layers which is the way i would wear it in light drizzle but in mildish temps - certainly not restrictive


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 6, 2020)

Curls said:



			Reviews say the neck material is a bit stiff and not comfortable to swing with the neck zipped up, what do you think?
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t find it an issue to be fair, I don’t know if the size of the HydroKnit matters, I went to XL as I prefer clothes a bit looser and I never noticed the neck and I had zipped all the way up.


----------



## Curls (Jan 6, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I didn’t find it an issue to be fair, I don’t know if the size of the HydroKnit matters, I went to XL as I prefer clothes a bit looser and I never noticed the neck and I had zipped all the way up.
		
Click to expand...

Good man, might have a look at that sounds ideal 👍🏻


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 8, 2020)

10 degrees is not cold. That's almost tropical. 

Base layer, Cross FTX jacket 2 hours 20 minutes later 18 holes completed and was toast all day.

I like the look of that HydroKnit gear but I'm unsure if I'd get the benefit/use out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			10 degrees is not cold. That's almost tropical.

Base layer, Cross FTX jacket 2 hours 20 minutes later 18 holes completed and was toast all day.

I like the look of that HydroKnit gear but I'm unsure if I'd get the benefit/use out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t say 10 degrees was cold, it was more about the wind that brought the chill down, and the jacket in its windproof capacity did it’s job.👍🏻


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jun 16, 2021)

Brilliant item of clothing! Lightweight, durable, waterproof, windproof, flexible and most importantly it's very quiet during the swing. It's also quite stylish in my opinion. Anyone looking for a good waterproof that delivers on the course, you won't go far wrong with a FJ Hydroknit. A little pricey but you get exactly what you pay for.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 31, 2021)

Just managed to get one from the pro shop yesterday 

quality bit of gear.


----------

